# Marine Wedding



## elsaspet (Aug 4, 2006)

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.


----------



## bacchus1310 (Aug 5, 2006)

Those are great picts.  I especially like the one with the rings on the sword.  Very nice work.


----------



## djengizz (Aug 5, 2006)

The first three are very nice: good details and nice texture on 3. 4 is a strong b&w and the one with the kid has great light.
Nice job.


----------



## Holly (Aug 5, 2006)

Beautiful !! I also love the rings on the sword.. Nice captures!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 5, 2006)

great shots... I am always appreciative of your great sense of balance.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 5, 2006)

Awesome series!  The third one is such a beautiful shot (IMO), and the rings on the sword is beautifully photographed and so apt for a marine wedding. They're gonna love these!


----------



## joyride (Aug 5, 2006)

great shots...are they doing the robot in #7?


----------



## Alison (Aug 5, 2006)

#1, 2 & 5 are my favorites.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 6, 2006)

Cindy - gorgeous!! your black and whites blow me away every time - how do you achieve such perfect tones girl????????  Remind me, do you shoot colour then convert - using channel mixer mine turn out NOTHING like this!!? and i know there is a Kubota in there somewhere...dying to hear your words of wisdom!!!!!  still havent mastered my b&ws though am getting happpier! xx


----------



## Moose (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW you have really captured the feeling and emotion of the day. I like the guy poking out his tongue. The rings and sword are an awesome photo.

Well done.

Moose


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 6, 2006)

joyride said:
			
		

> great shots...are they doing the robot in #7?


 
Hehe.  I dunno what they were doing.  Sometimes I have my shutter pretty high, and I could have just caught them in the act of performing really geeky dance moves. LOL.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 6, 2006)

jemmy said:
			
		

> Cindy - gorgeous!! your black and whites blow me away every time - how do you achieve such perfect tones girl???????? Remind me, do you shoot colour then convert - using channel mixer mine turn out NOTHING like this!!? and i know there is a Kubota in there somewhere...dying to hear your words of wisdom!!!!! still havent mastered my b&ws though am getting happpier! xx


 
You know me so well!  I Kabotaize absolutely everything.  Hehe.  I shoot and process in color, painting in light where ever I think the photo might need it, and then just run a huge batch in Kabota's Mocha Black and White. I then batch it again in a light grain.  Finally, I batch it to 4 x 6 with borders........all done with Kabota actions.
The bride receives all the photos in color, as well as black and white conversions of each photos, and a bunch of bordered 4x6 proofs.

When I was doing it by hand though, I would use the hue/sat in PS.  I would totally desaturate the photo, and then go back in the hue/sat and bump every color sat up by 39 percent.  I'd then paint with light on my bw copy.  Turns out pretty much the same, only the old way took me about 20 minutes per photo, and the new way takes me about 2 minutes per photo.  Because I work a wedding each weekend (and sometimes two), I only have (at most) a week to get all the photos processed, uploaded, the digi albums made, and the slideshows done and shipped out.  That 18 minutes per photo saves my life.....and sanity. 
Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to you guys for looking at the photos, and again for all the nice things you said!
This wedding was really fun and the couple was a total blast to work with!
Thanks Again!
Cindy


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 7, 2006)

My favs are 1, 4 and 9.
9 could use a bit more contrast, imo.

9 by the way is a great catch!! I'd run a full page ad with just that pic. 



			
				elsaspet said:
			
		

> run a huge batch in Kabota's Mocha Black and White. I then batch it again in a light grain. Finally, I batch it to 4 x 6 with borders........all done with Kabota actions.


tiff or jpeg?


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Dan!  Everything is Jpeg.  I upsize using................Kabota.  The dude seriously needs to send me a check already.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 8, 2006)

Your usuall amazing stuff!

I want to "plumb" #5.  The subtle movement of thier kiss may stand out more if you make all those vertical lines perfectly vertical...  maybe crop out that light on the left, centering the couple...  breaking some rules.

Sweet stuff, Cindy.

Pete


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful!


----------

